# JTabbedPane - Selected Color?



## Oli (30. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte die selected Color eines ausgewählten Tabs einer TabbedPane ändern. Also die Hintergrundfarbe des Reiters, und der Umrandung des Tabs.

Mit 


```
UIManager.put("TabbedPane.selectHighlight", Color.red);
SwingUtilities.updateComponentTreeUI(this);
```

wird nur irgendwie nur der Rand rot eingefärbt, aber nicht der Hintergrund.

Hat da jemand nen keinen Tipp für mich?

Danke, Oli


----------



## crissyk (17. Nov 2008)

nimm noch:


```
UIManager.put("TabbedPane.selected", Color.RED);
```

dazu dann klappts.

Gruß


----------

